# Check out the new label for my current produduct



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

http://www.curv.net/pentagon/secondskin-oldcar.jpg
we are making a few changes to it but whatcha think?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Very nice, looks like the shit and defineteelt better then that BS Fat Mat and Dynomat promos


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

nice.. i wouldnt mind doing a little sound deadening.... how much will your bad ass mat be?


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

I am not sure what its gonna be priced at yet.
still negotiating the price.
I will be cheaper than dynamat extreme though...

ANT


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Very nice...


----------

